# emerge listen fallisce

## emitrax

 *emerge wrote:*   

> Checking for PyGSt >= 0.10:
> 
> not found
> 
> Listen requires PyGst 0.10 (http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org)
> ...

 

ho installato gst-python, ma il problema persiste. Nel forum non ho trovato niente.

Qualcuno ha suggerimenti?

emitrax

----------

## gutter

Credo che il pacchetto richiesto sia:

```

*  dev-python/gst-python [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,654 kB

      Homepage:    http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org

      Description: A Python Interface to GStreamer

      License:     LGPL-2
```

Prova a smascherarlo e a riemergere listen. Se funziona probabilmente c'è qualche probela con l'ebuild.

----------

## emitrax

Gia fatto. Non c'è una versione stable.

----------

## Kernel78

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> Gia fatto. Non c'è una versione stable.

 

Infatti ti ha suggerito di smascherarlo e di riprovare...

----------

## emitrax

mi sono espresso male. Già fatto nel senso che l'ho gia smascherato.

----------

## gutter

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> mi sono espresso male. Già fatto nel senso che l'ho gia smascherato.

 

Se lo hai già smascherato ed installato, credo che ti convenga postare un bugreport    :Sad: 

----------

## battistis

Salve anche io sto impazzendo per funzionare questo ottimo programma...e pensare che per un paio di giorni ha funzionato

poi dopo un emerge -uaDN world nn è piu' partiro

ora sto cercando di ricompilarlo ma mi da quest'errore

```

#  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  =media-sound/listen-0.4.3

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/listen-0.4.3 to /

...CUT...

!!! ERROR: media-sound/listen-0.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  listen-0.4.3.ebuild, line 46:   Called built_with_use 'media-libs/libgpod' 'python'

  eutils.eclass, line 1614:   Called die

!!! media-libs/libgpod-0.3.0 does not actually support the python USE flag!

```

qualche consiglio?

ho anche riemerso libgpod-0.3.0 e provato ad upgradarla alla 0.3.2

ma nulla...

ps. non ho un ipod e nessuna intenzione di comprarlo   :Sad: 

e nel make.conf ho messo la USE -ipod

----------

## gutter

 *battistis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e nel make.conf ho messo la USE -ipod

 

Prova  a postare un 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## battistis

eccotelo

ps. gentoo la uso solo da un paio di mesi, se trovi qualcosa che nn va mi faresti un grande piacere a segnlarmelo, tipo qualche USE strana ecc..

```

 $ sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Thu, 21 Sep 2006 20:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/                 ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LINGUAS=""

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib accessibility acpi alsa apache2 apic apm asf audiofile bash-completition berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cli crypt cups cursors dbus dedicated dlloader doc dpms dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd exif ffmpeg firefox flac font-server foomatic foomaticdb fortran ftp gb gdbm gdm gif gkrellm gmail gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal howl icons imagemagick imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog it java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad mikmod mime mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg msn nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl startup-notification svg svga tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU vcd video_cards_nvidia video_cards_wmware videos vnc vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows x11vnc xine xml xmms xorg xosd xpm xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS[

```

----------

## gutter

```
!!! media-libs/libgpod-0.3.0 does not actually support the python USE flag! 
```

Questo sembra esplicativo. Potresti per favore postare qualche riga di errore in più?

----------

## Kernel78

Ho notato una cosa che hai scritto che è fortemente sconsigliata ...

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  =media-sound/listen-0.4.3 
```

non si dovrebbe mai usare, se vuoi la versione test di quel pacchetto dovresti metterlo nel file package.keywords

Mai usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS fuori da make.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## battistis

questo è tutto

```

>>> Emerging (6 of 6) media-sound/listen-0.4.3 to /

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ] 

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ] 

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ] 

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * listen-0.4.3.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ] 

* checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ] 

* checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ] 

* checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ] 

* checking listen-0.4.3.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

!!! ERROR: media-sound/listen-0.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  listen-0.4.3.ebuild, line 46:   Called built_with_use 'media-libs/libgpod' 'python'

  eutils.eclass, line 1614:   Called die

!!! media-libs/libgpod-0.3.0 does not actually support the python USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## gutter

Per caso hai messo in /etc/portage/package.use qualcosa del tipo:

```
media-libs/libgpod python
```

----------

## battistis

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Per caso hai messo in /etc/portage/package.use qualcosa del tipo:
> 
> ```
> media-libs/libgpod python
> ```
> ...

 

non ho mai creato\modificato quel file

/etc/portage/package.keywords invece si

----------

## Kernel78

hai letto il mio post poco più sopra ???

----------

## battistis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ho notato una cosa che hai scritto che è fortemente sconsigliata ...
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  =media-sound/listen-0.4.3 
> ```
> ...

 

ops non sapevo fosse sconsigliato...in effetti pensandosi e meglio modificare package.keyword

cmq. non esiste una versione stabile di listen   :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Questo è quello che io ho messo in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

media-sound/listen

dev-python/ctypes

dev-python/gst-python

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

app-cdr/serpentine

```

per poter compilare listen.

----------

## battistis

ok riprovo a ricompilare listen e le dipendenze evitando  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

## battistis

non so se sia meglio o peggio ma ora mi ritrovo con lo stesso errore di emitrax nel primo posto di questo 3d

```

>>> Emerging (7 of 7) media-sound/listen-0.4.3-r2 to /

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ] 

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ] 

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ] 

* listen-0.4.3.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ] 

* checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ] 

* checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ] 

* checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ] 

* checking listen-0.4.3.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking listen-0.4.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/listen-0.4.3-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/listen-0.4.3-r2/work/listen-0.4.3 ...

Checking for Python... /usr/bin/python

cd mmkeys && make mmkeys.so && cd ..

Checking Python version: 2.4

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/listen-0.4.3-r2/work/listen-0.4.3/mmkeys'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

pygtk-codegen-2.0 --prefix mmkeys \

--register `pkg-config --variable=defsdir pygtk-2.0`/gdk-types.defs \

--register `pkg-config --variable=defsdir pygtk-2.0`/gtk-types.defs \

--override mmkeys.override \

mmkeys.defs > gen-tmp

Checking for PyGTK >= 2.6: found

Checking for pyGTK-devel >= 2.6 found

Checking for gnome.ui; found

Checking for egg.trayicon: found

Checking for ogg.vorbis: found

Checking for MAD: found

Checking for ctypes: found

***INFO*** There are no declared global functions.

***INFO*** There are no declared methods.

***INFO*** There are no declared virtual proxies.

***INFO*** There are no declared virtual accessors.

***INFO*** There are no declared interface proxies.

mv gen-tmp mmkeyspy.c

./setup.py build

Checking for DBUS: found

Checking for PySqlite2: found

Checking for PyGSt >= 0.10:

not found

Listen requires PyGst 0.10 (http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org)

make: *** [check] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

running build

running build_ext

building 'mmkeys' extension

creating build

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -pipe -fPIC -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c mmkeyspy.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/mmkeyspy.o -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -pipe -fPIC -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c mmkeys.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/mmkeys.o -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -pipe -fPIC -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c mmkeysmodule.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/mmkeysmodule.o -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -shared -O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -pipe build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/mmkeyspy.o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/mmkeys.o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/mmkeysmodule.o -o build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/mmkeys.so -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0

cp build/lib*/mmkeys.so .

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/listen-0.4.3-r2/work/listen-0.4.3/mmkeys'

cp mmkeys/mmkeys.so src/mmkeys.so

!!! ERROR: media-sound/listen-0.4.3-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  listen-0.4.3-r2.ebuild, line 77:   Called die

!!! make failed

```

----------

## battistis

ho riemerso separatamente dev-python/gst-python-0.10.5

listen riesce finalmente ad emergersi senza errore

ma poi quando lo lancio:

```

$ listen

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/listen", line 409, in ?

    Listen()

  File "/usr/bin/listen", line 136, in __init__

    self.run()

  File "/usr/bin/listen", line 255, in run

    from player import Player

  File "/usr/lib/listen/player.py", line 35, in ?

    from misc_widget import VolumeSlider

  File "/usr/lib/listen/misc_widget.py", line 319, in ?

    from podcast_manager import PodcastManager

  File "/usr/lib/listen/podcast_manager.py", line 31, in ?

    from db_manager import DBManager

  File "/usr/lib/listen/db_manager.py", line 34, in ?

    from pysqlite2 import dbapi2 as sqlite

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pysqlite2/dbapi2.py", line 27, in ?

    from pysqlite2._sqlite import *

ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pysqlite2/_sqlite.so: undefined symbol: sqlite3_enable_shared_cache

```

mi sa che torno su rithmnbox   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Domande:

- non è che hai fatto altre installazzioni usando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS da riga di comando ?

- il sistema è aggiornato e coerente ?

- se lanci emerge -uDpvN world ti restituisce qualche pacchetto o nessuno ?

----------

## battistis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Domande:
> 
> - non è che hai fatto altre installazzioni usando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS da riga di comando ?
> 
> 

 

e si più d'una   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - il sistema è aggiornato e coerente ?
> 
> 

 

aggiornato credo di si...coerente non saprei ???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - se lanci emerge -uDpvN world ti restituisce qualche pacchetto o nessuno ?
> 
> 

 

senza syncare:

```

$ sudo emerge -uDpvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

www-client/prozgui

... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.3.5-r1 [3.2.7-r1] USE="doc tcl%* -debug% -nothreadsafe" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Prozgui invece l'ho inserito in 

```

$ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep prozgui

=www-client/prozgui-2.0.5

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *battistis wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Domande:
> 
> - non è che hai fatto altre installazzioni usando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS da riga di comando ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Errare è umano, ma adesso che lo sai vedi di non perseverare  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> - se lanci emerge -uDpvN world ti restituisce qualche pacchetto o nessuno ?
> ...

 

Si ma prozgui è hard masked ... dovresti inserirlo anche in package.unmask

Ti consiglio di aggiungere prozgui al file unmask, syncare e lanciare un bel emerge -uDpvN world e vediamo se c'è altro da sistemare ...

----------

## battistis

da un errore sono passato ad un altro  :Sad: 

l'emerge world mi si blocca su  app-accessibility/gnopernicus

provo con un  -accessibility nel make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libke.c:34:21: error: gdk/gdk.h: No such file or directory
> 
> libke.c:35:22: error: gdk/gdkx.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

----------

## battistis

miracolosamente listen funziona!   :Smile: 

...dopo emerge world di 94 ebuild

...dopo il re-emerge di gnome con USE -accesibility (vedi mio post preced.)

cioè dopo un paio di giorni di compilaz.  :Crying or Very sad: 

ma tutto è bene ciò che ...compila bene ... 

grazie a tutti

ps. prozgui l'ho rimosso tanto uso prozilla solamente via shell

ps. non metto [Risolto] sul 3d xchè nn è il mio

----------

